# Last little lamb



## RemudaOne (Jul 1, 2012)

Went to her new home today. Loooooong day. Left here at 9:00 this morning, dropped off some of my friends ram lambs at the Hamilton sale, headed to Evant to meet up with my buyer. He was 45 minutes late getting there  Backed the trailers up to eachother, transferred my ewe lamb and four of my friends ewe lambs to buyer's trailer, left there and headed to Fredericksberg to pick up a spotted boer buck that he'd bought. Then headed home. Got here at 7:00 this evening. Started feeding everything soon as i got out of he truck. All I have left to do now is take one ewe lamb over to my friends house on Tuesday. I've got to wean her and don't really have a good place to do it here, or any other lambs to wean with her. 

It was a good day, I think I'll sleep pretty good .


----------

